# Asking me to sign-in



## matsmithphotog (Jan 22, 2019)

I was on a shoot today. In front of client I pull up Lightroom CC Classic.

Asks me to sign in.

I don't have my password safe with me. I don't keep this password in my brain, I keep it in a password safe. Because it's highly secure, and extremely long. The reason is past security breaches from Adobe. I don't bring my password safe with me to work. I should not need to.

As a professional, I have the backup option of shooting straight to memory card, like I used to. But this was a huge embarrassment and I don't know where to go to get answers. Sorry to whinge off here, but I really would like to know if this is something that has affected other users?

The sign-in screen wasn't even the standard "we cannot contact Adobe servers, you have 30 days to sign in". It was just a sign-in screen, no other information. When I closed it, Lightroom closed with it. I was unable to use Lightroom.

I tried to contact Adobe to get some kind of official response. Is this futile? Will it happen again? Why was there no "30 days to resolve" screen?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 23, 2019)

Mat,
That must have been embarrassing, but this is probably not the best place to complain. See the "Bug Report/Feature Request" link at the top of this page. They get real Adobe developers there, and I'm told they read every post.

Personally, I haven't had to sign in since the first time, but I don't use LR on a portable in different locations.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 23, 2019)

Sounds like you were not signed in with the CC App. You always have to be signed in with this app, even if there is no internet connection.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 23, 2019)

Other people have experienced it, but it seems extremely rare considering the number of subscribers. There was a post on the feedback forum recently where one of the licensing engineers explained what can cause it to become completely unlicensed, and it was an oddity like the computer's time stamp changing. He said that connecting to some wifi hotspots can trigger the clock to change, or the laptop battery running out can do so too.


----------



## prbimages (Jan 23, 2019)

I don't have anything useful to say about  the Adobe problem, but I would recommend keeping a copy of your password safe with you at all times just in case - I keep a copy on my phone.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jan 23, 2019)

I had exactly the same issue 2 days ago with Adobe Acrobat DC which is also a subscription service. I was at a clients office and was not connected to the internet. Fortunately I remembered my password.   It was working fine from my office prior to that and it seems to have been triggered by the change of internet connectivity.


----------



## Bails (Feb 24, 2019)

I think I'm having the same problem.  I use Photoshop Lightroom Classic CC 8 on my desktop. I don’t use a mobile version, nor do I use LR on any other device. I was of the understanding that LR Classic was for desktop use and didn’t require an internet connection/login to actually work. In fact, that’s how LR has worked for me since I moved to the subscription service several years ago. That’s no longer the case for my version, since about December 2018. LR will now not start unless I have an internet connection AND I’m logged in. I get that I have to log in every 3 months to verify my subscription status, but this is a case of having to be logged in *any and every* time I want to use LR. That’s fine if my internet connection is working (which it often isn’t). If the internet ain’t playing, neither is LR. Is this normal?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2019)

They did change the licensing code around December, so I'd get hold of customer support and get them to take a look. It sounds like it's not saving the activation correctly.


----------



## Bails (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks *Victoria*. I suspected it might be something of that nature so I contacted Customer Support yesterday. 90 minutes later I couldn't get the support team member to understand the problem, let alone come up with a solution. By midnight, I gave up and went to bed! I will try again when I'm not so busy and can devote half a day to resolving the issue.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 5, 2019)

Let us know how you get on Bails. If you can't get through to the right person, post back and I'll see if I can find you someone sensible.


----------



## dhughes (Mar 7, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Let us know how you get on Bails. If you can't get through to the right person, post back and I'll see if I can find you someone sensible.


Please let us know, Bails, if you get an answer to this.  I am having the same problem and have to log in every day when I open Lightroom Classic CC 8.2.  If you don't, hopefully Victoria can help!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 8, 2019)

A tip from an Adobe Staff member - try signing out of everything Adobe (web browser, CC app, etc.) then restart the computer, then log back in and see if it sticks.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 8, 2019)

Nice how you kept me anonymous!

If that fails to fix it, try the tips here: Adobe Creative Cloud signs you out or asks you to sign in repeatedly


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 8, 2019)

You had chance to reply


----------



## dhughes (Mar 19, 2019)

Nothing that has been suggested yet has worked for me.  I am still required to log into Lightroom Classsic CC 8.2 each day.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 20, 2019)

Have you tried contacting Adobe Support yet dhughes? They should be able to log into your computer to figure out what's up.


----------



## dhughes (Mar 20, 2019)

Victoria - No, I haven't called Adobe after reading of Bails' frustration after spending 90 minutes on the phone and getting nowhere.  At this point, however, I should probably do so.  Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Bails (Jul 16, 2019)

Ahh, the bizarre world of computers!  I think my issue is fixed; others might be interested in how/why.

Quick recap: it seemed that if I was logged in via Creative Cloud app and connected to the net, I could launch LR or PS or Bridge and use them, no problem.

If I subsequently disconnected from the net, those apps would still consider me to be logged in and would continue to run. This was good, and how I expected things to be.

However, if I needed to _restart_ my PC (eg: after a computer crash, or at the beginning of a new work day), I needed internet to log in, and to remain logged in to run the apps. This was bad, as internet is not always trustworthy!

I finally got a chance to spend some time with Adobe Support last month, and after explaining the situation several times, I got an answer that was feasible. The support team member explained that a change to the date and time stamp on a PC can cause subscriptions to not verify because the date on the subscriber’s PC no longer matches with dates of previous verifications at Adobe.

In late November 2018, I started alternating between two internet set ups: premises-based NBN and a mobile solution that comes out and about with me on jobs. I use both of these on my PC, depending on the work I’m doing and the internet speeds I need.

The support team member felt that the different internet solutions I had used had somehow created a date/time sync error. My PC’s Date and Time setting was set to automatically synchronise with an external time server (which is quite normal) so I turned it off - _*and the verification problem went away*_.  It’s been over a month now, and the problem has not re-presented and I’m not having any weird time/date issues on other applications or any Windows Update issues, so I don’t think not synchronising is having any detrimental effect on my PC.

If you want to try it, open your PC’s control panel and go to Date and time. Choose the Internet Time tab and click the Change Settings button. Uncheck the 'Synchronize with an internet time server' option and click OK. Click OK again to finalise.  (Might need to reboot your PC – I can’t remember if I did).

Good luck!


----------



## Califdan (Jul 16, 2019)

Great explanation of you situation.   The algorithm that LR uses to decide if will require you to re-logon is shrouded in mystery.  However, some aspects of it are known.  One such aspect is that if date/time of the computers clock has been changed since since the last logon it forces a new logon.  In other words if the system clock has changed by an amount of time different than the actual passage of time then it is possible that someone is trying to scam the system by setting their system clock back to a time prior to the expiration of their license.  

However, I would think that for Adobe's purposes, validating this to the day level would be good enough and discrepancies of a  few seconds or minutes would not trigger the "new logon reqjuired"  response.  But, it appears that they check this to a fine enough level of granularity that the hopefully minor time sync differences between two different network servers is enough to trigger the logon request.   

Changing the granularity to +/-  24 hours would be a good thing to add to the feature request forum as that would then include folks who reset their computer clock to whatever time zone they travel to.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 17, 2019)

I've heard of a similar issue where someone was using coffee shop wifi that didn't have the time set correctly. Letting a laptop run out completely can also trigger it. It's handy to know of these things.


----------

